# Capital Puni$hment at the Spur 9 Oct



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Ran out the pass early and headed south west of the Spur. We had the spread out at sunrise and the day was looking good. We found the rip and put some big dolphin in the box and that was it. Not a good day at all for as fishy as it looked. We'll find them next weekend.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Catch "Big" dolphin make an offshore trip. how big?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, donnie,
did y'all get any pics of the mahi-mahi.
wish i'd been there. send me a pm on the next 
blue water adventure.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea how big were the dolphin


----------

